# EU to ignore idiotic sanctions on Iran starting tomorrow



## Preacher (May 17, 2018)

EU to start Iran sanctions blocking law process on Friday

AWESOME! I never thought I would thank the EU but it happened. Smart move!


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

The EU wants the money to keep flowing...


----------



## OldLady (May 17, 2018)

Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.


We are not alone...the EU is not the world....


----------



## Anathema (May 17, 2018)

Then maybe the same sanctions need to be placed on those EU nations as well.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...



Nobody in the world agreed with Trump on the Iran deal except Israel and SA. 

Israel got what they wanted, Iran can now get their nukes even faster so that Israel has a reason to take Iran out to soften them up before we invade.  That is what this is all about.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> The EU wants the money to keep flowing...


Phrump is fucked. This will be a zero legacy presidency.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Then maybe the same sanctions need to be placed on those EU nations as well.



And China and Russia and every country except Israel and SA


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Then maybe the same sanctions need to be placed on those EU nations as well.


C´mon, build that wall.


----------



## Preacher (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...


The USA needs to understand its not the controller of everything that happens in the world. So much for Trump ONLY caring about America he is sticking his nose in things overseas just as much as his predecessors.


----------



## TNHarley (May 17, 2018)

Who doesnt enjoy doing business with terrorist sponsors?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Phrump is fucked. This will be a zero legacy presidency.


He has turned America around in one year...we are great again...Trump will go down in history as one of our greatest presidents ever....


----------



## Anathema (May 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> And China and Russia and every country except Israel and SA



That works for me. Remember, I'm an Isolationist.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> The USA needs to understand its not the controller of everything that happens in the world. So much for Trump ONLY caring about America he is sticking his nose in things overseas just as much as his predecessors


You sound just like Obama....


----------



## OldLady (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...


Nope.  Denmark is on our side.  I'm not seeing anyone else.  Meanwhile, 
_
Meanwhile, Russia moved to extend its economic influence in Iran.
In the Kazakh capital, Astana, the Russia-led Eurasian Economic Union trade bloc signed an interim trade deal with Iran that lowers tariffs on hundreds of goods.
The bloc, which also comprises Armenia, Belarus, Kazakhstan and Kyrgyzstan, plans to begin three years of talks with Iran that aim to create a free trade zone.
_
I honestly didn't have a lot of belief in this Trump/Russia thing, but LOOK at this.  Trump's move was tailor made for Putin's interests.   Trump's increasing decisions to back out of agreements and deals is creating a vacuum that SOMEONE is going to fill.  China and Russia are the ones benefiting the most from all of this "MAGA" bullshit.
EU moves to block US sanctions on Iran


----------



## Anathema (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> C´mon, build that wall.



We need two. One Nirthern and one Southern.


----------



## Preacher (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The USA needs to understand its not the controller of everything that happens in the world. So much for Trump ONLY caring about America he is sticking his nose in things overseas just as much as his predecessors
> ...


HA! Right. Hussein Obama didn't give a shit about America. Trump said he did but he is sticking his nose in shit that doesn't harm us or affect us directly. He said he would do the opposite.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...


The EU is a coalition of the Islamic State members, and their minions and targets. 

Fuck them. Sanction every single one of them. 

We have our own oil.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Japan...Indonesia...Saudi Arabia...Israel...Jordan....most south American nations and Canada...Sweden...etc etc etc


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > C´mon, build that wall.
> ...


But Trump is busy bombing the way free for Israel.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> HA! Right. Hussein Obama didn't give a shit about Obama. Trump said he did but he is sticking his nose in shit that doesn't harm us or affect us directly. He said he would do the opposite


Odium we agree on many things but not this...I have seen what happens when America pulls back from the world and tries to lead from behind....It doesn't work! Like it or not the world needs a leader and I for one am proud we are back in the game....


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Excellent.


----------



## jc456 (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


and Saudi Oil


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HA! Right. Hussein Obama didn't give a shit about Obama. Trump said he did but he is sticking his nose in shit that doesn't harm us or affect us directly. He said he would do the opposite
> ...


The world has a "leader". It is supposed to be the UN. We don´t need US hegemony.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The world has a "leader". It is supposed to be the UN. We don´t need US hegemony.


The UN???? are you serious???


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Uh, no, the UN isn't *supposed* to be the world leader. 

They certainly aren't the leader of the US.


----------



## Preacher (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > HA! Right. Hussein Obama didn't give a shit about Obama. Trump said he did but he is sticking his nose in shit that doesn't harm us or affect us directly. He said he would do the opposite
> ...


Why can't we just deal with countries that ACTUALLY PHYSICALLY attack us? That is ALL we need to do. Why not leave the rest of the world alone other than that? Trade,Talk,etc etc but not regime change and trying to interfere in shit unless we are physically threatened. HUNDREDS of other countries can do that but we can't why?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > And China and Russia and every country except Israel and SA
> ...



Yes I know.  I just wish you would isolate yourself then.  

Kind of hypocritical of an isolationist to spend time on such a forum, isn't it!


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



That's not the way it works. 

Just like our form of government doesn't work if you refuse to ever take a stand, engage in debate, vote, or work to educate people.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The UN is supposed to set the international rules and treat international disputes. It is actually not about to serve US or any other country´s interests - and this is why many Americans now reject it. The bully rejects the principal´s orders.


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Post of the week!


----------



## pismoe (May 17, 2018)

does this little tidbit of info matter ??   ---   Total and Maersk pull out of Iran over US sanctions uncertainty  ---


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


Because I don't want to wait until we are attacked to deal with them....that was the Bill Clinton way...no thanks...a leader calls the shots...


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> The UN is supposed to set the international rules and treat international disputes. It is actually not about to serve US or any other country´s interests - and this is why many Americans now reject it. The bully rejects the principal´s orders.


The UN is supposed to do a lot of things but they fail due to Anti Americanism...


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The UN is supposed to set the international rules and treat international disputes. It is actually not about to serve US or any other country´s interests - and this is why many Americans now reject it. The bully rejects the principal´s orders.
> ...


"Anti-Americanism" = Not always follow US orders.

You have a nice avatar, by the way.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> "Anti-Americanism" = Not always follow US orders.
> 
> *You have a nice avatar, by the way*


Thank you...do you like my smile?


----------



## pismoe (May 17, 2018)

'eu' firms start pulling back from 'iran' .  ---   European Firms Start Pulling Back From Iran  ---


----------



## pismoe (May 17, 2018)

'un' should be ignored by the USA and sent from USA Shores .   Majority is a Bunch of third world dictators mostly interested in New Yorks redlight district when they are in the USA .  .


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Says who?

And what they are *supposed* to do, and what they actually do..are demonstrably two different things. 

They're worthless.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No, anti-Americanism is actively seeking the overthrow of our government and the deaths of our citizens.

Which is what terrorists who proclaim we must *submit* to the EU are all about. You are the enemy.


----------



## bendog (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...


Dude, Russia and China are with the EU.  We are with Israel and the guys who did 9-11.

Now we can impose financial sanctions on any corp doing biz with Iran that does biz with a US corp or uses an American bank.

But Jina wants a new global reserve currency.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Paranoia. This causes the US´ hostile stance that is the default relationship.


----------



## BlindBoo (May 17, 2018)

I think I can see Putin smiling from here.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

BlindBoo said:


> I think I can see Putin smiling from here.


There it continues.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> EU to start Iran sanctions blocking law process on Friday
> 
> AWESOME! I never thought I would thank the EU but it happened. Smart move!



Ah, so you hate Jews to the extent you want to see Israel nuked do ya?  Ever met a Jew, talked to one?


----------



## Tom Horn (May 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Israel got what they wanted, Iran can now get their nukes even faster so that Israel has a reason to take Iran out to soften them up before we invade.  That is what this is all about.



Iran will never have a nuclear weapon thanks to Trump.  Now how about you wander off and make a fool of yourself someplace else, devil dud.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

bendog said:


> Dude, Russia and China are with the EU. We are with Israel and the guys who did 9-11.
> 
> Now we can impose financial sanctions on any corp doing biz with Iran that does biz with a US corp or uses an American bank.
> 
> But Jina wants a new global reserve currency


bendog the world is rarely with us...I don't think that is anything new...what is important is for Iran to never get nukes and ballistic technology...and the Obama whatever it was didn't do anything to stop them...did you know that part of the deal places Iran's nuclear sites off limits for inspection? I just learned that this morning...that is nuts! Trump did the right thing...


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Uh, no. It isn't paranoia to say that the people who call for the dismantling of our government are seeking to overthrow our government.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> The EU wants the money to keep flowing...


Yep, EU economy is on the brink, they need terrorism.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 17, 2018)

bendog said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Oh gee, terrorist Iran, Russia and China on one side, USA on the other and guess who the left sides with.


----------



## Tom Horn (May 17, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The EU wants the money to keep flowing...
> ...



That slimy little Macron admitted they're terrified of missiles Iran already has...and don't forget France was most cooperative in handing over Jews to the Nazis.  Frogs are little more than A-rabs with a lisp.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> That slimy little Macron admitted they're terrified of missiles Iran already has...and don't forget France was most cooperative in handing over Jews to the Nazis. Frogs are little more than A-rabs with a lisp.


and smelly armpits....


----------



## jillian (May 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.



That presumes he can learn. He clearly can’t


----------



## jillian (May 17, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Don’t talk about Donald’s boyfriend like that


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

jillian said:


> Don’t talk about Donald’s boyfriend like that


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I don´t know whom you are referring to but how does it feel when you get back what you have in pocket for others, even if it is just paranoia?


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2018)

The same Nations in the EU could not see the danger rising in the 1930's and required the US to save their asses now want to go ahead and continue funding Iran's nuclear program.

You clown will want to save them again when the nukes start falling, no doubt.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

The nukes, the nukes! What nukes? The nukes Iranians will make if madmen continue to threaten them?


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 17, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Israel got what they wanted, Iran can now get their nukes even faster so that Israel has a reason to take Iran out to soften them up before we invade.  That is what this is all about.
> ...



you are just not a very bright person.  How is Trump going to do anything about it now that we are out of the deal.  As of now there is only one option left to stop them, and that is military intervention. 

But that is what all you fucking chicken hawks have wanted all along.


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Then maybe the same sanctions need to be placed on those EU nations as well.


Ffs. That's the whole point, Trump's already done that.


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > And China and Russia and every country except Israel and SA
> ...


Who has chosen to cloister with Israel and Saudi...


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> He [Trump] said he would do the opposite.


Well there's a surprise...


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > "Anti-Americanism" = Not always follow US orders.
> ...


Very American.


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Tom Horn said:


> Ah, so you hate Jews to the extent you want to see Israel nuked do ya? Ever met a Jew, talked to one?


Why do you suppose there's never been a Jewish POTUS? It's a bit of a mystery to me.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Do you sky dive?


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> did you know that part of the deal places Iran's nuclear sites off limits for inspection?


Link?


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Do you sky dive?


I'm at half past nine on the outer layer. Got my best side I think.


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> USA on the other


How come you forgot Israel and the 9/11 terrorists?


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.


Any other leader would realize that with a multinational agreement you actually have to work beforehand and get them to support your decision. 

Trump took his ball and went home........and the game continued


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> The same Nations in the EU could not see the danger rising in the 1930's and required the US to save their asses now want to go ahead and continue funding Iran's nuclear program.


You mean the US which did nothing until war was declared on it, apart from provoking Japan, that US?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > did you know that part of the deal places Iran's nuclear sites off limits for inspection?
> ...



Iran says military sites are off-limits for nuclear inspections despite U.S. pressure

Are Iranian Military Bases Off-Limits to Inspection?

Iran military sites off-limits for IAEA inspections

Iran can’t be trusted on nuclear agreement


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Do you sky dive?
> ...



Cool...


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > The same Nations in the EU could not see the danger rising in the 1930's and required the US to save their asses now want to go ahead and continue funding Iran's nuclear program.
> ...


The US that saved their asses, THAT US.


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


How did military sites get to be labelled nuke sites in your post?


----------



## cnm (May 17, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> The US that saved their asses, THAT US.


The US saved the arses of Germany and Italy?
Oh well, this is an American message board after all.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> How did military sites get to be labelled nuke sites in your post?


There is no difference between the two...


----------



## deltex1 (May 17, 2018)

Odium said:


> EU to start Iran sanctions blocking law process on Friday
> 
> AWESOME! I never thought I would thank the EU but it happened. Smart move!


How far up Khomeini s ass does your nose go?  I hope Dani gets out before we nuke the ragheads.


----------



## Darkwind (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > The US that saved their asses, THAT US.
> ...


Wow, unable to follow a conversation.  Who did the US save Europe from?

Even a 4-year-old cold follow this.


----------



## Anathema (May 17, 2018)

cnm said:


> Who has chosen to cloister with Israel and Saudi...



I'd prefer not to cloister with anyone, but if we have to, I'd rather have those two than anyone in Europe or Aasia.


----------



## Anathema (May 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> . Kind of hypocritical of an isolationist to spend time on such a forum, isn't it!



Not until the nation wakes up and becomes Isolationist as well. Until then places like this provide vital Intel on enemies, foreign and domestic.


----------



## toobfreak (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...




The EU is on such thin financial ice, especially after Brexit, that they would take money from anyone.  They can't afford to lose Iran's business.  Soon Iran will own them.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 17, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Obviously Iran already does own them....


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm referring to you. You are an enemy of the US. If you're a citizen, you are preaching sedition. 

"f two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both."

When you tell us we need to dismantle our constitution and substitute a different *democracy* for our constitutional republic..you're committing a crime. 

Just so you know. People do get prosecuted for it, and thrown in jail. 

In fact, this is how the feds justified throwing the Bundys in jail. They had to let them go (with prejudice) because in that case, the seditious ones were the feds. 

But the point is...it is a crime. And you can be thrown in prison for it. If you're American. 

18 U.S. Code Chapter 115 - TREASON, SEDITION, AND SUBVERSIVE ACTIVITIES


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

"Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or

"Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or

"Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof—

"Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction."

18 U.S. Code § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Wait where is the post where someone said all that crap about destroying the constitution and how we need to eliminate our constitutional republic???

I thought it was in this thread. Oh well, the information is good to review once in a while.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


What government? That Trump bots on Twitter? They should be overthrown, yes. But by the Americans.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Who the hell was it that posted that craziness about how our country wasn't a democracy and we needed to destroy the constitution?


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Fuck the UN. The UN consists of the most brutal and criminal regimes the world has ever seen. We don't need them to settle SHIT.


----------



## MrShangles (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



UN? What do they do anyway, rocket man was shooting missiles where was the UN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Who the hell was it that posted that craziness about how our country wasn't a democracy and we needed to destroy the constitution?


Not me, apparently. That´s your business. Why should I care about your constitution? And what do democracy and rule of law mean, if the leadership ignores them?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 17, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yeah, and the posters here still complain.


----------



## koshergrl (May 17, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell was it that posted that craziness about how our country wasn't a democracy and we needed to destroy the constitution?
> ...


Huh it was some other anti-American, pro-terrorist piece of shit. You people kind of run together in my mind, like crap in a septic tank.


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The EU is standing by its agreement

It is the US that is defaulting


----------



## rightwinger (May 17, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


We are in the UN


----------



## Golfing Gator (May 17, 2018)

Anathema said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > . Kind of hypocritical of an isolationist to spend time on such a forum, isn't it!
> ...



Lucky for us most of the people that think like you are old and will die off soon


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## edward37 (May 17, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...


The


Odium said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 world is getting ready to hurt us with THEIR tariffs    Lets see how much pain the moron trump will put Americans thru 
Meanwhile Qatar is now our friend   AFTER making  millions of dollars dealing with the scum Kutchner This administration is better than the Mafia


----------



## pismoe (May 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


--------------------------------   agree that its the USA that is pulling out but The TRUMP can't be expected to stay in a bad deal done by 'mrobama  and  kerry   RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (May 17, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------    funny to speculate but after the TRUMP it'll be YOU youngsters and your kids that will get what you deserve by another mrobama , illary or bernie type  GGator .


----------



## edward37 (May 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


pismoe eddie says your children will be paying for trumps f ups for many years


----------



## fncceo (May 17, 2018)

I’ll be happy to buy a Ford when BMWs and Volkswagens are hot with a 400% tariff.


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Of course they are!  How noble of them to hold up their end for Iran!  They weren't the leaders going into the stupid, dreadful deal so why would you expect the EU to be the pioneers in changing it?  I suppose if you took out a mortgage on your house and later found out the bank cheated you and you were getting ripped off, you would "stick by the deal" and get screwed out the ass anyway as a matter of honour?   The USA was never locked into a deal that was so bad it was seen by many at the time it was made as one of the worst deals in history, and now that Trump is in, he will force changes that will leave us and the world in a better position, Iran more accountable and restricted, and the EU complaining, kicking and screaming and doing nothing as usual ------  a position they are intimately familiar with.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2018)

koshergrl said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Watch your regime training and equipping terrorists and then see how silly you sound.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 18, 2018)

fncceo said:


> I’ll be happy to buy a Ford when BMWs and Volkswagens are hot with a 400% tariff.


Ford took this with in his grave:


----------



## there4eyeM (May 18, 2018)

The quality of the Ford and Chevy will go down while the prices rise. That's what tariffs achieve. 
Negotiation is almost always superior to egoistic confrontation. 
It is idiotic to ignore the source of Iran's anxieties as if they were not real. We don't have to agree with Iran in every way. We do need to understand what has been done that could lead to Iran being defensive about U.S. intentions.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


And yet, he has zero expectation of making something better
The Great Obama built an international coalition to back him.  Crooked Donnie tore it apart


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Interesting rhetoric

What made it “the worst deal in history”?

How has Crooked Donnie made it better?


----------



## there4eyeM (May 18, 2018)

Uh, that list of tangible gains to America...it still seems to be absent.


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   yeah Eddie , my kids are grown and in their 40s with one near 50 .   None live in their parents basements or need their Fathers or Mothers health insurance .    We will see what happens but except for Americans like TRUMP in Government the USA is going down with 'illary and mrobama types  Eddie .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------- Power to make things better is in an individual AMERICANS Hands  RWinger .   As far as TRUMP making things better , he is standing up to foreigners , foreign powers and may be bringings  things to a head , may be getting things ready to POP  RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> The quality of the Ford and Chevy will go down while the prices rise. That's what tariffs achieve.
> Negotiation is almost always superior to egoistic confrontation.
> It is idiotic to ignore the source of Iran's anxieties as if they were not real. We don't have to agree with Iran in every way. We do need to understand what has been done that could lead to Iran being defensive about U.S. intentions.


--------------------------   feck iran and for good measure , feck the 'norks' and the 'un' also  '4eye' !!


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Trump gave up our ability to verify Iranian disarmament and opens the door for a nuclear development

He is destabilizing a situation


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------  possible tarrifs ,  TIGHTEN you belts America and Edward and other wusses .


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump gave up our ability to verify Iranian disarmament and opens the door for a nuclear development
> 
> He is destabilizing a situation


That is ridiculous...there was nothing about disarmament in the Iran unsigned deal and what good are inspections if you can't look everywhere? It was a bad deal...made only because Obama realized he had no legacy what so ever except the destruction of our healthcare system...


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   destabilization is good as TRUMP is CONFRONTING a bad situation Purposely left for him by 'mrobama'   RWinger !!    This message aimed at all lefties , progressives , the naive  and ALL other unAmerican wusses in this here thread .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   might be that the TRUMP figures , feck that 'international coalition' as it is full of foreigners  RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Uh, that list of tangible gains to America...it still seems to be absent.


---------------------------------------------   tangible gains , well deportations of foreigners are going up , ms13 gang targeted , military being rebuilt , Gorsuch is on the Supreme Court , lefties , progressives and dems are all pizzed off  '4eye' .    And elections are coming up , lets see what happens '4eye' .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Pis  no matter how you bash Obama  America was getting along fine. Dump took over a growing economy and patted himself on the back


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


---------------------------------------   because they are foreigners they think in an unAmerican style because they are foreigners  RWinger .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


We''ll tighten pis  but Trump and family are raking it in


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump gave up our ability to verify Iranian disarmament and opens the door for a nuclear development
> ...



Iran gave up its stockpile of enriched uranium and the means to produce it. They also opened up facilities to international inspection teams

How does Trump giving up that right make us safer?


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------   all my 68 years and i remember maybe 64 - 66 of those years  America has always done fine and i've lived in cities both big and small Edward .   Difference is that now with the TRUMP America is doing fine as America the way America should be run Edward .


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> *Iran gave up its stockpile of enriched uranium* and the means to produce it. They also opened up facilities to international inspection teams
> 
> How does Trump giving up that right make us safer?


Iran supposedly turned over their Uranium to RUSSIA!!!!!! their good buddies...the same Russia that told Obama they would secure Syrian chemical weapons...
WEAK...as WEAK as Kerry and Obama the spy.....


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


------------------------------------------------   America really started going downhill in the Reagan years and afterwards with both repub and dems  i reckon .   My main concern was , is flooding of the USA with third worlders which both parties encourage and kissing of foreign azz which both parties encouraged , see the 'norks and iran'.   That MAY be changing with the TRUMP but its my Opinion that the character of the USA has been lost  and will never to return .    Main reason for that is unAmerican thinking and Governing caused by diversity  Edward .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


You really believe with our problems with Iran NK etc etc Japan and Europe  China and Germany ready to sanction us back, with how many school shootings under trump so far,,,.... getting rid of NFTA ,  we're doing better than with Obama ? Really?


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

and to continue , that is why my curse is on younger Americans and their kids Edward.


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


------------------------------  school shootings is BS . ---------------------------------------     Possible tariffs , lets see them happen before i can comment .   iran and the 'norks' need to be confronted and TRUMP seems to be doing that .    USA is fine except for the importation of unAMERICAN people that don't know what  being American is  Edward .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Am I wrong or are all of Trumps wives except Maples un AMERICAN    My Grandfathers came from Poland or Russia Unless your forefathers fought in the revolutionary war  yours were foreigners too


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > *Iran gave up its stockpile of enriched uranium* and the means to produce it. They also opened up facilities to international inspection teams
> ...



The transaction was verified by multinational inspectors


----------



## there4eyeM (May 18, 2018)

there4eyeM said:


> Uh, that list of tangible gains to America...it still seems to be absent.


Still absent. The policy with Iran that is the subject of this thread has produced nothing positive for America. We had an agreement at least, now we have nothing positive to replace it and negative results instead.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


While Fat Donnie prefers to marry Communists, Marla was just a bimbo


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There was NO FN reason for leaving our deal with Iran   ..it happened ONLY because the AH in our WH is trying to undo every thing Obama accomplished   whether it hurts America or not


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The transaction was verified by multinational inspectors


That sentence right there shows why we can never allow another leftist into the White House...a total misunderstanding of the world as it is...


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   multinational inspectors don't take USA Concerns as the most important thing in the world .   Afterall , multinational inspectors inspect for MONEY and recognition among peers and they inspect for a living and  having a nice dinner and a good bed in some foreign hotel and they do their inspecting as a JOB for Money .    I don't trust multinational inspectors   RWinger.


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

There were multi national inspectors that watched Russia secure Syrian Chemical weapons too....Blah! that didn't work out.....


----------



## Votto (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...



For the record, the EU wants to fully fund a totalitarian regime that crushes any protests and chants death to the West every day while pouring all their money into trying to throw the Zionists into the sea.

Did I mention they deny the Holocaust ever happened?

But then, money is sooooo worth it, isn't it EU?


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


---------------------------------   Good for the A.H. [chuckle] in the Whitehouse , ME , my kids and America .   Dismantle the unAMERICAN legacy of 'mrobama' like he never existed   Edward .


----------



## Votto (May 18, 2018)

Too bad Obama is not in office to fight the EU's wars like in Libya.

Maybe in 2020.  Then if they do, I'm sure they will win a Nobel Peace Prize as a reward.


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


-------------------------------------   and its cool , for the last 68 years i have had breakfast , lunch and supper every day .   I have a nice old pickup truck , a newish car , a few motorcycles , some nice hardware and the money to buy any new motorcycle or car , boots , truck , house , land , food , steak , meat , beer , whiskey or most anything i want for cash money Edward .   Yep , America is pretty cool  Edward .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

i also have FREEDOM to do as i like if its lawful but you youngers are messing things up for yourselves and your kids especially in the future   Edward


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

heck , you youngers can't even get 15 bucks an hours or good healthcare as you guys are always begging  for both Edward .  [chuckle]


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> There were multi national inspectors that watched Russia secure Syrian Chemical weapons too....Blah! that didn't work out.....


------------------------------------------------   i really like this post by Rambunctious and its bit of info on 'multinational inspectors' , what do YOU think RightWinger ??


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The transaction was verified by multinational inspectors
> ...


What did you want??? Blood?


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah pis  ,those 75 straight months of 6 digit employment gains ,a near triple in our DOW, and knocking down gwb's unemployment from 9's into the 4's was horrible for America,,,You repubs need to "check yourselves" lol


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > There were multi national inspectors that watched Russia secure Syrian Chemical weapons too....Blah! that didn't work out.....
> ...


We had inspectors too for Iraq and gwb kicked them out   A BS war    and republicans gave it


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> What did you want??? Blood?


National security....Peace through strength...not weakness and foolhardiness...


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > What did you want??? Blood?
> ...


We are the strongest  ..most nukes spend more on our armies than most of the world put together     but we don't need to go around patting ourselves on the back like that orange ****'er  in our WH does


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> We are the strongest ..most nukes spend more on our armies than most of the world put together but we don't need to go around patting ourselves on the back like that orange ****'er in our WH does


Whats wrong with being strong and proud? Why do you libs always view us as the bad guy? The reason Trump was elected is for his unabashed pride for our nation...why don't you take your butt hurt snowflake ass and move if you hate us so much?


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The transaction was verified by multinational inspectors
> ...


Multiple nations have done physical inspections and affirmed there are no nukes

You just get your information from Hannity


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > What did you want??? Blood?
> ...


Trump just made us weaker and Iran stronger


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Multiple nations have done physical inspections and affirmed there are no nukes
> 
> You just get your information from Hannity


Obama told us that same thing regarding Syrian Chemical weapons...how did that work out?


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump just made us weaker and Iran stronger


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump just made us weaker and Iran stronger


What made Iran stronger was the 150 billion in cash Obama sent to the Mullahs in Iran in the middle of the night...how do you think they are paying for rockets to launch into Israel? You are blowing it today RW....big time...take a break....hey where did that Kenyan fuck get that 150 billion anyway?


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > We are the strongest ..most nukes spend more on our armies than most of the world put together but we don't need to go around patting ourselves on the back like that orange ****'er in our WH does
> ...


Ram you have me wrong I got rich and owe it to America  What I hate is the garbage in our WH now that doesn't know his ass from his elbow  and dopes that can't see him for what he is


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


AND you had all that WITHOUT this idiot in our WH


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump just made us weaker and Iran stronger
> ...


It was Irans money ram


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Multiple nations have done physical inspections and affirmed there are no nukes
> ...


No he didn’t 
We did not get to inspect Syria for chemical weapons


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We seized their assets as punishment for a nuclear program once they abandoned their nukes there was no reason to hold their money


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------   NEVER in my 50 some years of blue collar work have i ever been unemployed unless it was my plan .    And i always worked at Union style wages though sometimes at non union jobs and always in Private sector jobs .  Never had a problem with wages , never cried for 15 dollars an hour or health insurance as i always had excellent Private health insurance .  And i haven't been a 'repub' since the second term of 'gwb' who i can't stand due to his pro immigration thinking .  Yep , many former repubs are TRUMPS Deplorables and thats probably a forever thing because as many of you 'hip hop millenials' note many of us Deplorables are older and are hoping or working for another TRUMP Term and then Mike Pence .    ----------   and by the way , everything i say about my work or personal circumstances also applies to my Parents Generation who were born in the 1920s and who raised big families and all paid for by a [mainly] working Fathers single paychecks Edward  .  -------------   Yeah Edward , its YOU youngers and lefty 'mrobama' type supporters that hurt YOURSELVES  and your kids Edward .


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> No he didn’t
> We did not get to inspect Syria for chemical weapons


They had supposedly verified that Russia did what Putin told Obutthead he would do...at least that's what Obutthead said...maybe he lied again...can't trust filthy Kenyans...


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> We seized their assets as punishment for a nuclear program once they abandoned their nukes there was no reason to hold their money


 Man Obama sure has gotten his crooked hooks into you....He sent them cash...hoping it wouldn't get discovered...where did that filthy Kenyan get that much cash? maybe from Uranium one?


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------   Feck the world , i only care about what the USA does and USA is doing fine with the TRUMP as President  Edward .


----------



## toobfreak (May 18, 2018)

Odium said:


> *EU to ignore idiotic sanctions on Iran starting tomorrow*




Are the sanctions actually listed in the Iran Nuclear Deal as being 'idiotic' or is this just merely your own odious interpretation?


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


------------------------------------   you take it personal eh [chuckle]   anyway GLAD that YOU hate the TRUMP , sounds like he has you by the nutz as he works his magic on you Edward .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


--------------------------------  multiple nations eh .   If they are normal they put their nation first same as The TRUMP puts America FIRST  RWinger .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

its like YOU Lefties don't understand human nature  Edward and other lefties .  ----------  just a comment .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


And we did fine with Obama  only Obama is a man trump is scum


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

'mrobama' is a one worlder , a global citizen and unamerican type and a friend of other unamerican types .   He was unsuitable as 'prezident' of the USA and i hope his type is never elected again [NO 'ILLARY'] .    And as i say , i am 68 so 2 terms or another 6 years of the Trump make me 74 years old .   And then a possible 4 years of Pence then i am 78 .   And then a possible another 4 years and i'm 82 and we all know what comes [it varies] after 82  years of age  Edward .   ----------------  Go TRUMP , Go Pence !!


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------------------------------------  its YOU lefties , some living in MOMS basement protesting for 15 dollars an hour and begging for healthcare and both husband and wife working at WALMART on different schedules and riding skateboards  .   Does marriage still exist anymore Edward .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> 'mrobama' is a one worlder , a global citizen and unamerican type and a friend of other unamerican types .   He was unsuitable as 'prezident' of the USA and i hope his type is never elected again [NO 'ILLARY'] .    And as i say , i am 68 so 2 terms or another 6 years of the Trump make me 74 years old .   And then a possible 4 years of Pence then i am 78 .   And then a possible another 4 years and i'm 82 and we all know what comes [it varies] after 82  years of age  Edward .   ----------------  Go TRUMP , Go Pence !!


I'm 81 and been around the block a time or  2  Served in the Army and didn't punk out because of a bad heel , became pretty well off without cheating anyone  Trump is a low life and hopefully he's gone soon  Then you can vote for the guy who can't have dinner with a lady if his wife isn't there   lol


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Been with the same lady for 41 years


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

y


edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > 'mrobama' is a one worlder , a global citizen and unamerican type and a friend of other unamerican types .   He was unsuitable as 'prezident' of the USA and i hope his type is never elected again [NO 'ILLARY'] .    And as i say , i am 68 so 2 terms or another 6 years of the Trump make me 74 years old .   And then a possible 4 years of Pence then i am 78 .   And then a possible another 4 years and i'm 82 and we all know what comes [it varies] after 82  years of age  Edward .   ----------------  Go TRUMP , Go Pence !!
> ...


----------------------------------------  Yer post is PERSONAL , as far as having dinner with STRANGE females , that your personal decision so have at it but Pences habits with females make sense to me and are only Pences decision .   The rest of your post is also Personal as you site medical conditions and LEGAL cures that The TRUMP took .   Me , i'm only interested in the American Nation which is being fixed after many years of both repub and 'mrobama' scum  Edward .


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


--------------------------  lucky fer her eh  Edward ??


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Oh yeah   lucky for me too    Meanwhile  you don't think somethings wrong with this guy?
*Bill Gates: Trump left event he was already at so he could make a "grand entrance" in a helicopter*


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Buried too many  much younger ,,,,Hope you make it ,,and more ......even if you are a republican


----------



## HenryBHough (May 18, 2018)

Europe has shown it wants to fly solo.

Time, therefore, to pull America out of NATO and let them figure out where to get the money for their own defense.....if they want any.


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

if its TRUE then i might say that he wanted to make a grand entrance but i guess that thats his option as President of the USA  Edward , if its true .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Europe has shown it wants to fly solo.
> 
> Time, therefore, to pull America out of NATO and let them figure out where to get the money for their own defense.....if they want any.


You don't think that helping countries pay for their defense benefits us ?


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------------  Lets not get wishy washy here eh .  Yeah , i see the younger or just about my age big names dropping like flies Edward .   And i'm not a 'repub' , i am a TRUMPER Deplorable  type Edward .


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> if its TRUE then i might say that he wanted to make a grand entrance but i guess that thats his option as President of the USA  Edward , if its true .


Would Gates lie to you ?  I like the part where Trump says ""  Trump has heard that you don't care much for Trump   
He must've been watching an old Sinefeld show


----------



## edward37 (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I have big words pis  but not big enough   to argue with a deplorable    Good health long life    another time


----------



## Preacher (May 18, 2018)

deltex1 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > EU to start Iran sanctions blocking law process on Friday
> ...


As far as your nose goes up every Kosher ass you can find. You defend Jews and their pets I defend AMERICA and AMERICANS REAL Americans not you fake kosher ones.


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > We seized their assets as punishment for a nuclear program once they abandoned their nukes there was no reason to hold their money
> ...


Are you that dumb?

He returned their own money


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

they never should have gotten any money back while the USA had CONTROL of the money RWinger .


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Are you that dumb?
> 
> He returned their own money


Where did he get it from? a bank? a loan from John Kerry's wife? did he go through congress to get it? where did it come from? when we grabbed Iran's money did we put it in a drawer so one day we could send it back on a plane in the middle of the night?
You sir are the dumb ass dupe...if Trump did that you would be screaming bloody murder and you know it...
I think he got that cash from Russia through Uranium one...Congress has no knowledge of where Obama got that cash and they are afraid to ask I guess....Diane Feinstein says she doesn't know...Ryan said he is not privy to that info...where did Obama get it?
It will come out...most likely after any crime has reached its limits...
Wake up dupe you are being played badly...


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

agree , it wasn't an


edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


------------------------  AGREE , yep  none of the Presidents did anything for my  luck or success [or luck] as it is all due to the American System that all the youngers , lefties , millenials want to tear down.   Its just that in my opinion that the TRUMP is reestablishing America Style back into  the world  Edward .


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

pismoe said:


> they never should have gotten any money back while the USA had CONTROL of the money RWinger .


It was held back for a reason

That reason was their nuclear program. Once their nuclear program was gone, keeping the money would be stealing


----------



## rightwinger (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Are you that dumb?
> ...


It was not the US Governments money
We took their money and tied it to their nuclear program

Once they abandoned their nukes.....we had no claims on the money


----------



## pismoe (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > they never should have gotten any money back while the USA had CONTROL of the money RWinger .
> ...


------------------------------  agree or disagree , i said that while the USA had control of the money we should not have given the money back to the iranian muslims  RWinger .


----------



## Rambunctious (May 18, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> It was not the US Governments money
> We took their money and tied it to their nuclear program
> 
> Once they abandoned their nukes.....we had no claims on the money


But where did it come from the federal reserve? the pentagon? no one seems to be able to answer that very simple question...but its beginning to be asked by very important people...Obama had better have a good answer...


----------



## HenryBHough (May 18, 2018)

Every neo-Communist infesting this board would jump at the chance to get America out of NATO if the money saved were immediately used to give free housing to the listless with the only requirements being that they register Democrat and register to vote.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 18, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.
> ...



No, Trump has Honduras and Guatemala as well. 

The Axis of Drivel.


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Are you that dumb?
> ...


It doesnt matter where you got they from. You had hold the money which werent yours. And if your government spent them it is your troubles how you will manage to compensate them.


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

ESay said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


-------------------------------  mornin ESay , we had CONTROL of the money , we should have just kept CONTROL of the money and told the 'iranians' to pound sand as they will not get the money .    I would have told them that they are NEVER going to get the money .


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Thats ok. In this case the US would once more show their fraud nature. Nothing exceptional.


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

oh big deal ,


ESay said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


 --------------------------------   its over with as far as the money goes . I'm just happy that 'mrobama' gets traitorous credit for giving huge money and the power that money enables to Americas enemies .   Giving huge money and power to Americas enemies will be 'mrobamas' legacy and will go down in history as a traitorous act  ESay .


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 19, 2018)

We can thank the dumb left wingers when Iran starts threatening the world  with nukes


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> oh big deal ,
> 
> 
> ESay said:
> ...


If a traitor was able to hold the highest post in your country for eight years, then this virtually marks an end of your country.


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

ESay said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > oh big deal ,
> ...


                ------------------------------   where you from , you sound like a 'fureigner' to me ESay .


----------



## ESay (May 19, 2018)

pismoe said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


It doesnt matter where I am from and what I sound like to you. It would be better if you said how it was possible that a traitor was your president during eight years.


----------



## tycho1572 (May 19, 2018)

It’s just a matter of time before everyone realizes Trump is right. 

We couldn’t have asked for a better president.


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

si


ESay said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


-----------------   yep , its a silly fureigner alright .


----------



## pismoe (May 19, 2018)

where are you from , what foreign land do you call home ESay ??


----------



## zaangalewa (May 19, 2018)

tycho1572 said:


> It’s just a matter of time before everyone realizes Trump is right.  ...



With which one of his 1000 lies a month? The problem now for the Occident (the West): Who makes business as well with the Iran, Europe and US-America breaks European laws if he stops to do business and breaks US-American laws if he continues to do business. I fear, the USA is not a nation of law any longer and the West is "dead". To kill the West is politics of Islamists. So Trump is an Islamist - or an idiot. Did Trump say why and how many Iranian refugees he expects? Did he say where he likes to build a wall in case of the Iran and who will have to pay this wall? ¿Mexico too? Did he say why "not a perfect agreement" with the Iran is more worse than "perfectly no agreement" with the Iran? What wins the USA with the own dynamite fishing politics, when the situation will now really explode? What will have to lose the Iran if the sanctions of the USA should be successful and what is "successful". What is the Iran able to do? What expects the USA from the Iran? New WMDs, Weapons of mass-disappearance, in this region of the world?


----------



## Oldstyle (May 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Trump's going to learn, eventually, what happens when you go it alone.



And the EU is going to learn the folly of putting the profits that they make off of looking the other way while Iran goes after nukes ahead of common sense policy!


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 19, 2018)

They are in it for the money............plain and simple............the deal was BS and still is..............

They want to get in bed with the devil.............so be it...................

They go it alone...................I think we should go full ISOLATIONIST...........TELL THE WORLD TO FUCK OFF..............

Then the middle East and all the BS can be all theirs...............ENJOY.


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2018)

HenryBHough said:


> Europe has shown it wants to fly solo.
> 
> Time, therefore, to pull America out of NATO and let them figure out where to get the money for their own defense.....if they want any.



When will your soldiers leave Europe? And where to do we have to send your nuclear junk which you do not like to touch any longer because it is much to dangerous to do so?


----------



## ESay (May 20, 2018)

pismoe said:


> where are you from , what foreign land do you call home ESay ??


I am from Eastern Europe. Ukraine.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 20, 2018)

zaangalewa said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Europe has shown it wants to fly solo.
> ...



Ah...when you freeloaders start paying for your own security?  We've been protecting Europe from the Soviets for decades at huge expense to the US while you whiny bastards have put your money into your economies.  Now you want to complain about how dangerous our nuclear "junk" is?  Go screw yourself!


----------



## pismoe (May 20, 2018)

good mornin  Esay .    i knew it , you are a fureigner , a Ukrainian .    Hows it going Esay ??     Yeah , look , mrobama was not American at least in spirit at least in my and millions of other Americans opinion while Trump is American .   Everything i say about 'mrobama'  goes for 'hilary' and 'john kerry' and many others that were in mrobamas government .     Course , everything is a matter of opinion Esay .


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...



What we are doing or not doing is not your problem, asshole.



> We've been protecting Europe from the Soviets



You sold East-Europe without any scruple to your ally Stalin.



> for decades at huge expense to the US



Idiotic nonsense. If you waste money  then do not make others responsible.



> while you whiny bastards have put your money into your economies.



We have high taxes - so we take money out of our economies for public tasks. You have low taxes so you give money to your economy.



> Now you want to complain about how dangerous our nuclear "junk" is?  Go screw yourself!



Take your soldiers, leave Europe and never come back. And because you never took with you your garbage - how we can see in the dioxins which you left in Vietnam  -  I fear we will have to take care on our own and send your radioactive material home to you. Otherwise we had to suffer under US-American sanctions.


----------



## ESay (May 20, 2018)

pismoe said:


> good mornin  Esay .    i knew it , you are a fureigner , a Ukrainian .    Hows it going Esay ??     Yeah , look , mrobama was not American at least in spirit at least in my and millions of other Americans opinion while Trump is American .   Everything i say about 'mrobama'  goes for 'hilary' and 'john kerry' and many others that were in mrobamas government .     Course , everything is a matter of opinion Esay .


He was the President of the US who was elected according to your law. I dont care whether he is an American in spirit or not. He and his government according to your law were entitled to sign international agreements. You can call him all names you want but he represented your country on the international stage. Now, the next president said that some agreement was garbage (not literally) and refused to follow it. Now, tell me please what value do agreements have if they depend on will of one person?


----------



## ESay (May 20, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > HenryBHough said:
> ...


You have been protecting your interests, or more precisely the interests of your elites.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 20, 2018)

ESay said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...



We've been protecting freedom in Europe.  Is that in our interest?  Yes, it is!  It's also been in the interest of most of Europe as well.  If we'd packed up and gone home after WWII and left Europe to it's own it's own devices there isn't much question that communism would have spread a lot further than it did.


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 20, 2018)

ESay said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > good mornin  Esay .    i knew it , you are a fureigner , a Ukrainian .    Hows it going Esay ??     Yeah , look , mrobama was not American at least in spirit at least in my and millions of other Americans opinion while Trump is American .   Everything i say about 'mrobama'  goes for 'hilary' and 'john kerry' and many others that were in mrobamas government .     Course , everything is a matter of opinion Esay .
> ...


According to Our Law?   Any treaty must be passed by Super Majority of our Senate....................that didn't happen.............

As a matter of fact, they manipulated the Congress so well that they did the exact opposite...............He proposed it and the House an Senate had to VOTE AGAINST IT......................or it was approved.............If they voted it down...........Obama would veto and they'd need a Super Majority to Block it............

To this day I wonder how the hell the criminal in the WH got away with that shit.............

We don't have to have HONOR and agreement that was not passed by the Congress and Senate UNDER OUR LAWS.............

You got SNOOKERED BY Obama..............and we don't have to HONOR IT.

So go get in bed with them while they chant Death to America................this is our country and you have your own..........go make money on the terror supporting assholes.


----------



## pismoe (May 20, 2018)

so , do you got that Esay ??


----------



## pismoe (May 20, 2018)

sounds like these 2 foreigners , Zang and Esay are pizzed , happy to hear it  Zang and Esay .


----------



## rightwinger (May 20, 2018)

pismoe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Then we had no reason for taking it

If you have a nuclear program we are taking your money
OK .....we gave up our nuclear program
Well we are keeping it anyway


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



He is from the Ukraine! Take a look in your plans and tell me how many nukes you had fired in a worst case scenario of the cold war at the Krim, where the black sea fleet of the Russians has still their home harbor. Compare this with Pearl Harbor and ask yourself _"Who am I on my own?" _The most people in the USA do not know how to spell "Ukraine". That's totally unimportant for you and your own nation. The interesting thing in this conflict is for you only to bring the Russians under pressure - but not how to help the people in the Ukraine.



> It's also been in the interest of most of Europe as well.  If we'd packed up and gone home after WWII and left Europe to it's own it's own devices there isn't much question that communism would have spread a lot further than it did.



You are really an idiot. Do you know how many German soldiers died fighting against Bolsheviks and their allies? None? You was an ally of the Bolsheviks! You sold East Europe to Stalin! The military strategy of the western world under the leadership of the USA was not able to free anyone. When the Soviets occupied Czechoslovakia in 1968 and destroyed the "socialism with a human face" the West was not able to do anything with military power. Today die by the way more US-American children in school massacres in the USA as US-American soldiers die in their never ending wars. Why is the USA not able to change this problem? Because you are able to change the problems of Russia and the Ukraine by producing propaganda against Russia and against the European Union?


----------



## zaangalewa (May 20, 2018)

pismoe said:


> sounds like these 2 foreigners , Zang and Esay are pizzed , happy to hear it  Zang and Esay .



My pleasure.


----------



## ESay (May 21, 2018)

Oldstyle said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Freedom? And where is your freedom now? You are totally controlled by the Big Brother. He can hear and read what you write whenever and wherever he wants. Alleged traitor was in charge of your for eight years and you couldnt do nothing with that. Your guys died in Iraq for the profit of your corporations. All that is called freedom? What do you know about freedom?


----------



## frigidweirdo (May 21, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> The EU wants the money to keep flowing...



Wait, when Trump puts tariffs on China, the Trump supporters are "yeah, we're strong, we don't care about the money." 
When Trump says he's not putting the tariffs on China, they're like "yeah, he's great at making money".

Yes, the EU wants the money to flow, doesn't Trump? 

Wait, he's realized that the right loves their fights, they love picking on weaker countries, like North Korea, Iran, Iraq, Libya, Afghanistan etc. 

Which is worth more to him, the fight or the money?


----------



## ESay (May 21, 2018)

eagle1462010 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


I think there are some nuances you havent wrote about. Otherwise your allies didnt sign the agreement with you.


----------



## ESay (May 21, 2018)

pismoe said:


> so , do you got that Esay ??


Got what?


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nobody in the world agreed with Trump on the Iran deal except Israel and SA.
> 
> Israel got what they wanted, Iran can now get their nukes even faster so that Israel has a reason to take Iran out to soften them up before we invade.  That is what this is all about.


Israel and Saudi are the only countries in the region that matter. Iran has made an inadvertent contribution to Middle-East peace.


----------

